# NarDa RDA



## Rob Fisher

The NarDa is probably one of the most hyped drippers in the high-end game but not being a big dripper guy I never tried to get one very hard... then the Hadaly arrived and it perked my interest in drippers again and when a list opened for a NarDa Deck I jumped at it... and at the same time the Odin Caps for the NarDa became available so I nailed one of them as well!

I had to do a bit of googling (because @Takie is working and I don't want to disturb him) because the deck is different to almost all other drippers with the way the airflow hits the coil... and I think that is why it gives the flavour it does... same story in the NarTa and NarBa.

I put a 3mm Coil Company Clapton in the NarDa and the resistance came out at 0.53Ω which is right in my happy place and I'm firing it at 25 watts on the Hellfire Phantom.






I'm not sure if there needs to be more wick to fill the deck or if I have done it right... but I have to say WOW! 

I have bought some lemons in my time but the NarDa is no doubt a Chicken Dinner and I haven't even been using it for more than 15 minutes!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chukin'Vape

I think you have done a brill job there m8 - clean build!! You can defo leave some more cotton in those open slots - all it really does is help soak up the juice that you drip (opposed to it floating in the juice well) 

Matchy Matchy AF

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Hi Rob,

On the cotten side you have two option, split the tails so you have a tail for each well, or alternatively make the tails longer longer so you can lie each tail across two wells.

Enjoy it.... I know I do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Stephen and @Chukin'Vape! Will do!

I must say the NarDa is making me sit up and pay attention to RDA's... I have never really "got" the appeal... but there is most certainly something about the flavour I haven't quite gotten before....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pindyman

Nice...I picked up a clone of this yesterday (these things are harder to come by than chicken teeth) but have yet to try it...been doing some research on different builds and apart from the diagonal that you have you can the coil straight down the middle as well so that the airflow hits the coils dead centre....Have you got the coil in line with the air slots @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Rob Fisher - if you look through the side airflow is it smack bang in the middle of the coil or slightly underneath?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher - if you look through the side airflow is it smack bang in the middle of the coil or slightly underneath?



Smack bang in the middle of the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pindyman said:


> Nice...I picked up a clone of this yesterday (these things are harder to come by than chicken teeth) but have yet to try it...been doing some research on different builds and apart from the diagonal that you have you can the coil straight down the middle as well so that the airflow hits the coils dead centre....Have you got the coil in line with the air slots @Rob Fisher



Thanks @Pindyman. Yes the air holes are right on the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pindyman

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Pindyman. Yes the air holes are right on the coil.


Awesome...im gonna chuck in a plain old 26g kanthal coil just to get a feel for the NarDA...cant wait

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scissorhands

I know the narda is more restricted than the hadaly, but how does the flavour compare?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> Smack bang in the middle of the coil.


Explains the flavor - if you get that right then you're in for a treat, what also makes a side airflow RDA pop (flavour) for me is to lift the coil up a smidge, so the airflow almost hits the bottom of the coil.

Something like...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> I know the narda is more restricted than the hadaly, but how does the flavour compare?



NarDa wins.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

As a point of interest i find the hadaly to have better flavour for me personally if I close off half the airflow holes. I like a restricted draw. Could it be the reduced airflow that makes it better or the design as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> ut there is most certainly something about the flavour I haven't quite gotten before


Amen to that my friend. Just proves if one is willing to put in the effort then the rewards are greater.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob as others mentioned above, this is how I wick my NarDa, Might be psychosomatic, but it works better for me flavor wise:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Rob as others mentioned above, this is how I wick my NarDa, Might be psychosomatic, but it works better for me flavor wise:
> View attachment 89732



Thanks @johan after some research it seems your build is the optimum one! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pindyman

johan said:


> Rob as others mentioned above, this is how I wick my NarDa, Might be psychosomatic, but it works better for me flavor wise:
> View attachment 89732


@johan have you got a pic of the build without the wick....want to see what you did with the legs to get the centre positioning right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Pindyman said:


> @johan have you got a pic of the build without the wick....want to see what you did with the legs to get the centre positioning right



Not at the minute Pindyman, but all I did was after winding the coil, I bend the legs 90 degrees (with +/- the radius of the wire thickness) perpendicular to the coil. With coil former (ordinary screwdriver) in 1 hand I positioned the the 1'st leg under one screw and tighten same lightly (+/- center), got the other leg under the other screw, and tighten lightly. Use coil former to align +/- center and tighten both screws. Here's a graphical representation:

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, I am always late￼￼. What a exceptional atty you got there. Definitely a winner in the UK Squonkers community. The deck is close to the Odis. While you have such an excellent collection of HE gear I think it is time for you to get a Sunbox squonker for that atty. Great stuff oom.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

No squonk pin on these?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pindyman

Kalashnikov said:


> No squonk pin on these?


Comes with a squonk pin

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pindyman

johan said:


> Not at the minute Pindyman, but all I did was after winding the coil, I bend the legs 90 degrees (with +/- the radius of the wire thickness) perpendicular to the coil. With coil former (ordinary screwdriver) in 1 hand I positioned the the 1'st leg under one screw and tighten same lightly (+/- center), got the other leg under the other screw, and tighten lightly. Use coil former to align +/- center and tighten both screws. Here's a graphical representation:
> 
> View attachment 89898


thanks for the pic...makes sense now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Narda checking in! I have tried other narmods atty's and these things just can't be beaten for flavour IMHO.

Finally my own brand new Narda.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Narda checking in! I have tried other narmods atty's and these things just can't be beaten for flavour IMHO.
> 
> Finally my own brand new Narda.
> View attachment 110231

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr_Puffs

So much want...  Can I call Dibs hahaha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Mr_Puffs said:


> So much want...  Can I call Dibs hahaha.


You can but this is something I'll never let go of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

@Christos - wishing you all the best with it!!
But i dont see it, unless i missed it somewhere
All i saw was the case
Show us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - wishing you all the best with it!!
> But i dont see it, unless i missed it somewhere
> All i saw was the case
> Show us!


Been a long day.... got a new atty yesterday (soul s) as well and haven't gotten round to building it yet. 
Got as far as an ultrasonic this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Christos - pressure is on 
Am looking forward to hearing

What build
What power
More importantly, what juice

And most importantly, how it tasted

Back notes, middle notes and top notes !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Awesome @Christos - pressure is on
> Am looking forward to hearing
> 
> What build
> What power
> More importantly, what juice
> 
> And most importantly, how it tasted
> 
> Back notes, middle notes and top notes !


I see where this is going and I had mild regret pangs but then I realised you had a kayfun in your drawer for a good 3 weeks....

I still have time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I see where this is going and I had mild regret pangs but then I realised you had a kayfun in your drawer for a good 3 weeks....
> 
> I still have time.



Good comeback @Christos 
But I still am keen to hear your views when you get it going

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Good comeback @Christos
> But I still am keen to hear your views when you get it going


Well definately be this weekend @Silver. 
Got it ultrasoniced last night and attempted a build but I wasn't happy with the coils being at 30 degrees angle to the airflow so I decided to give up and try again today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

For @Silver .

I won't get into the build too much but it's a 3 core 28 AWG aliened with 38 AWG Ni80. 
0.3 ohms
3mm ID.
Very simple build and I opted to go with a angled coil as I'm tired and didn't feel like making more wire. To have the coil parallel with the airflow, I should have gone with 2.5mm ID and a simpler coil.



Wicking is pretty straight forward.
Due to the orientation of my coil I didn't go for the X wicks filling the entire bottom.



Juice selection: this is probably one of my favourite juices to date and I'm not bored of it yet! 



Final picture before I comment on my experience.





Flavour is phenomenal.
It's not that it's better than any atty or does things differently. The flavour is fuller and more enhanced. 
I get top, middle, and bottom notes along with all the notes in between the lines.
I have atties that I run the same juice in and some of them I get a strong lemon and others I get a more prominent merangue with the lemon as a mild after tone. 

The different atties get used when I feel like the one or the other. 

The narda gives it all without holding back!

This also means that a ok-ish juice may be ruined as it brings out notes that you wouldn't expect etc and certain juices taste like rubbish even though they taste good elsewhere. 

I can only describe this like the first time I used a reo with a 16mm atty and a lot of my diy juices at the time that I enjoyed started tasting like dirt!

If it was more readily available I would definately get more but there is a good 2l of juice in my cuboard that needs vaping and about 3 juices would make the "wow" factor for me and the rest would be garbage. From that aspect I would like to finish off my juice purchases  

If you are after flavour then this is the main prize! 

This atty is a keeper and will never get sold! 
That being said I understand now why people pay 10 times the cost to aquire one of these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh @Christos 

Thanks for that epic post
Very well explained

Sounds magical. Amazing!!!

Now I feel fomo again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Christos
> 
> Thanks for that epic post
> Very well explained
> 
> Sounds magical. Amazing!!!
> 
> Now I feel fomo again


I waited a long time to get into the group.
I waited a long time for the release.
I waited up and fought the masses for the 105 units that were produced.

I waited over 20 days for sapo to do something even though I paid 62 usd for international express shipping.

All in all it was all worth it. Would definately recommend if you are interested to go forth as this was all worth it.

Unfortunately @Silver unless you are prepared to pay 1000 usd this one is one of those that needs waiting.

The atty itself is very well priced at 100 usd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

100% agree with your observations @Christos - the closest to the Narda is the Hadaly but the former is just a notch or two above.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a reason people don't sell their NarDa's... with the proliferation of HE BF atties the NarDa is still right at the top of the pack for flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a reason people don't sell their NarDa's... with the proliferation of HE BF atties the NarDa is still right at the top of the pack for flavour!
> View attachment 115597
> View attachment 115598


Oh my hat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a reason people don't sell their NarDa's... with the proliferation of HE BF atties the NarDa is still right at the top of the pack for flavour!
> View attachment 115597
> View attachment 115598


I see your Angel @Rob Fisher and present the opposite

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## RayDeny

I’ve waited a long time for this and all I can say it “ The hype is real!”.

Only have a simple 26g nichrome build it at the moment and the flavor is unbeatable, next some Clapton’s that I can just see the flavor getting bumped up even more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> I’ve waited a long time for this and all I can say it “ The hype is real!”.
> 
> Only have a simple 26g nichrome build it at the moment and the flavor is unbeatable, next some Clapton’s that I can just see the flavor getting bumped up even more.



I heave heard great things about the Narda @RayDeny 
Congrats on that.
Am jelly 
Enjoy for me...

What juice you vaping in it though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Silver said:


> I heave heard great things about the Narda @RayDeny
> Congrats on that.
> Am jelly
> Enjoy for me...
> 
> What juice you vaping in it though?



Have it on my Therion 75C with some killer kustard, buttery goodness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

It looks so juicy and tasty @RayDeny !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Giving this coil position a go, dual 26G Ni with 38G Ni wrapped 6 times around 2.5mm coming out at .22 ohms. Must say, so far the flavor is much more in your face. Must be the chamber gets reduced a lot with cotton on both sides of the screws.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> Giving this coil position a go, dual 26G Ni with 38G Ni wrapped 6 times around 2.5mm coming out at .22 ohms. Must say, so far the flavor is much more in your face. Must be the chamber gets reduced a lot with cotton on both sides of the screws.
> 
> View attachment 120812
> View attachment 120813
> View attachment 120814


I also prefer the X wicking method but lately convenience has left me with a slanted coil and only 2 channels full of wick.

Nicely done BTW. The narda is not the easiest deck to build in but it is so rewarding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I collected the Coppervape clone version at the end of last year and did a simple coil quick build. The vape was ok, but nothing spectacular. Tonight I unpacked after our move to the new house and decided to give it another shot. Simple Ni80 coil - 0.69 ohm - 21 watt - X-wicking - airflow hitting bottom half of the coil. Amazing vape with XXX and Masked bandit. Not the easiest build with the different coil leg orientation, but worth it. Just been dripping, but can't wait to get the BF pin in and give it a run on one of my sqonkers. This is a defenite winner 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

I've heard banter about a 'NarCa' which is a supposedly updated version of the NarDa... Anyone else heard this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I've heard banter about a 'NarCa' which is a supposedly updated version of the NarDa... Anyone else heard this?


It is a new atty yes but the talk is that it's incrementally better so no amazing new revelations.
I'll eventually get one bit at the moment it's a waiting game so when I eventually get one I'll let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Amir said:


> I've heard banter about a 'NarCa' which is a supposedly updated version of the NarDa... Anyone else heard this?



Yes it’s is but hearing different stories, some say the flavor is just a little better then the NarDa and others prefer the NarDa over the NarCa. On thing they all say is it’s much easier to build on then the NarDa. 

I would be interested to see the upped flavor as I can’t imagine been able to squeeze more flavor out of this little thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

RayDeny said:


> Yes it’s is but hearing different stories, some say the flavor is just a little better then the NarDa and others prefer the NarDa over the NarCa. On thing they all say is it’s much easier to build on then the NarDa.
> 
> I would be interested to see the upped flavor as I can’t imagine been able to squeeze more flavor out of this little thing.



think i'll get both clones first and then decide from there which to pursue as their rarity is painful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> think i'll get both clones first and then decide from there which to pursue as their rarity is painful


It's not so much rarity but high demand.
The creator released 110 on Wednesday.
There is a list of over 2000 people waiting to get one.
He can only produce about 110 every month or so and at the moment there are about 350 in the wild.

He will get to everyone eventually but also, those that aquire them rarely ever sell them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> It's not so much rarity but high demand.
> The creator released 110 on Wednesday.
> There is a list of over 2000 people waiting to get one.
> He can only produce about 110 every month or so and at the moment there are about 350 in the wild.
> 
> He will get to everyone eventually but also, those that aquire them rarely ever sell them.



My sentiment exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Amir said:


> think i'll get both clones first and then decide from there which to pursue as their rarity is painful



It’s taken me over a year to get my grubby little mits on a NarDa and I will say this, it was and is worth it. This will be with me till my vape journey ends. For the NarCa we will just have to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

RayDeny said:


> It’s taken me over a year to get my grubby little mits on a NarDa and I will say this, it was and is worth it. This will be with me till my vape journey ends. For the NarCa we will just have to see.



I just ordered both clones to see which I like better then I will start my search for one of the 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

If they do sell its 8k up

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> If they do sell its 8k up
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


For 8k you can have both of mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Christos said:


> For 8k you can have both of mine!


Check mikeys.. One went on auction and sold for 1200usd flippers I tell u

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Still playing.But this thing doesn't want to stop whistle.

Flavor is good.But it gets hot and whistles.

My attempt at the X wicking method.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jos

Dont have one but usually when any of my RDA's whistle I either drop or lift the coil a bit - usually sorts it out.

Maybe the whistle is an added extra

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Jos said:


> Dont have one but usually when any of my RDA's whistle I either drop or lift the coil a bit - usually sorts it out.
> 
> Maybe the whistle is an added extra



It's a feature not a bug!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan

@SAVapeGear take fine emery water paper or a Dremel buff and smooth (_round_) the air holes edges (i_nside as well as outside_) - 99% of the time its sharp corners on the air hole edges (_or burs_) that cause the whistle (_silent many a whistle on various RDA's this way_).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> @SAVapeGear take fine emery water paper or a Dremel buff and smooth (_round_) the air holes edges (i_nside as well as outside_) - 99% of the time its sharp corners on the air hole edges (_or burs_) that cause the whistle (_silent many a whistle on various RDA's this way_).



Yes do that @SAVapeGear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif

NarCa just went for $350

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Asif said:


> NarCa just went for $350
> 
> View attachment 139093



How did I miss this‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asif

UzziTherion said:


> How did I miss this‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not an auction . Just x1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Asif said:


> Not an auction . Just x1



I see, I was a quick strike, would have tried my luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif

UzziTherion said:


> I see, I was a quick strike, would have tried my luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I wad on Mikeys 5min before it went up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

SAVapeGear said:


> Still playing.But this thing doesn't want to stop whistle.
> 
> Flavor is good.But it gets hot and whistles.
> 
> My attempt at the X wicking method.
> 
> View attachment 139057
> 
> 
> View attachment 139056




I do the bow tie method as I find the Flavour so much better, but I still get a whistle on the OG cap and the bell cap though my slam cap there is zero whistle. Of course this it whith airflow full open and I run my NarDa at half airflow ,that gets rid of a lot of the whistle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

